# SVG Icon benutzen (zwecks Animation)?



## Hilefoks (25. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ich hab hier ein SVG-Icon gebaut das eine Uhr darstellt. Meine Anwendung besitzt einen Timer und so liegt es nahe diese Uhr zu animieren während der Timer läuft... 

Nun soll das ganze natürlich nicht zu viel Overhead produzieren. Den Zeiger der Uhr kann ich sehr einfach manipulieren, das ist nicht unbedingt das Problem. Allerdings kann Java ja, glaube ich, nicht nativ SVG verarbeiten und so brauche ich eine SVG-Bibliothek. Apache Batik ist mir bekannt , kommt aber aufgrund der Lizenz nicht in Frage. Ich bräuchte etwas GPL kompatibles (X11 aka MIT, BSD, GPL, LGPL, ...). Zudem sollte sie nicht zu gross sein.

Kennt jemand eine solche Bibliothek oder auch einen besseren Weg mein Vorhaben umzusetzen?

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2007)

Ausser Batik ist mir keine SVG lib bekannt. Eine Uhr ist doch aber auch nicht so tragisch, das lässt sich doch leicht über Polygone lösen.


----------



## André Uhres (25. Mai 2007)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob's hierher passt, aber hier ist eine
Zeigeruhr: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=144108#144108


----------



## Hilefoks (25. Mai 2007)

@Wildcard: Ja schon, aber "wie sieht das den aus?!" ;-)

Ich weiß das man damit schon optisch schöne Uhren bauen kann - schließlich braucht man nur die Zeiger auf ein existierendes Bild zeichnen - aber jetzt habe ich schon eine so schöne Uhr - die möchte ich verwenden. Und die besitzt "leider" einen recht komplexen Zeiger und andere gimmicks. Zur Not werde ich das auch wohl so machen, aber ich habe noch Hoffnung das jemand eine passende Bibliothek kennt.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## Hilefoks (25. Mai 2007)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht sicher ob's hierher passt, aber hier ist eine
> Zeigeruhr: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=144108#144108


Passt schon - nicht ganz was ich suche, aber dennoch nett. Wenn ich nicht finde was ich suche könnte dein Code ganz hilfreich sein bei der Umsetzung einer anderen Lösung (natürlich nur wenn ich abkucken darf ;-) ). Danke!

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------

